# SD Card Recognized But Unable to Format



## Ozone (Dec 17, 2005)

My SD card is being a real problem. I have a large amount of pictures on the card that I would love to get off of it without having to take it to a computer store. The SD card is a 32GB Lexar SDHC.

I can plug it into my computer, it shows up in My Computer but is slow.When I say slow I mean takes 5 minutes when I right click it. The card says there is 0 bits of info while recovery programs say there is 512kb of space.

*Here's my problem. I cannot format it.*

I have tried using:

The formatter on windows
To format through cmd
Attempted to use [email protected] killdisk but card wasn't showing up.
SanDisk Formatter
A couple other formatters

When I try to format it, the programs say it cannot be done. The drive appears but generally freezes any program I use.

*Problem 2. I cant recover(obviously)*

I have tried literally every file recovery program but willing to take suggestions for new ones.

I have tried to name a few:

File Scavenger
F-Recovery
and a few other programs I have on my other computer.

I know for a fact it is not my SD card reader as I have tried it on other computers.

Any help to format then recover the SD card is appreciated. I am a very stubborn person and will fight this SD card to the death. I generally wont stop till I get it working so any ideas are welcome.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

How old is the card reader?
Some card readers (mainly but not limited to older ones) cannot read or write to SDHC (high-capacity) cards - they can only handle standard SD cards.


----------



## Ozone (Dec 17, 2005)

Brand new practically. It has worked on the card reader before as well as it doesnt work inside my camera or on my other laptop. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not working on multiple devices, the card is faulty.


----------



## Ozone (Dec 17, 2005)

It connects to the computer, and its just slow. But it has no access to computers. Im determined to get it working, any help IS appreciated.


----------



## michaellima (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: SD Card recovery*

This may be because your card reader may not be working, use the adapter and connect it to a Mac book and the best thing to protect your data is take an image of the SD card and recover all the photos and data from it. Then try formatting the card and then try using it with the card reader.


----------



## Ozone (Dec 17, 2005)

Its not the card reader. Ive tried it on 2 different computers both of which had the same problems. I also cannot format the card, as windows wont let me.


----------



## michaellima (Feb 24, 2011)

try it on Mac machine and use the Photo recovery software for recovering the photos from your card. then try formatting it with the software, it may work try out


----------

